# physical therapy 97014



## peporter (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello coders, is anyone having trouble getting 97014 paid? Medicaid and UHC are saying the code has been changed or deleted but it is a valid code in the cpt book. Does anyone know of a more appropriate code to use for electrical stimulation? Or are there any guidelines available? Thanks, Paula


----------



## desiree384 (Nov 2, 2008)

You may need to use 97032 for electrical stim. attended and G0283 for electrical stim. unattended ,which may be why you are having problems receiving payment. Medicare will pay for the G0283 code as well. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## peporter (Nov 3, 2008)

Desiree, thanks for your help in clearing that up. Have a great day coding!
Thanks again, Paula


----------

